# Gentoo prefix no compila los update

## natrix

Hola genturiones!!!

Por si alguien está aburrido acá les traigo algo:

Estoy intentando implementar gentoo prefix sobre Interix  (Win7), la instalación fue complicada pero se pudo hacer andar portage en su última versión. El problema aparece cuando quiero hacer los update, no logro compilar casi nada, ni siquiera 'tar' y 'grep'. Como el problema es grande en tamaño apunté de lleno a “emerge -a @system” pero casi todo me tira error.

No sé por dónde empezar así acá muestro el “emerge --info”:

http://pastebin.com/9tKgVdnU

El log del 'baselayout-prefix'  que termina con un: emake || die "emake failed"

http://pastebin.com/PtbummCQ

Una parte del log del 'gcc' que termina con un: emake failed with bootstrap-lean

http://pastebin.com/gH39eXkF

El log del 'glib' que termina con un: die "econf failed"

http://pastebin.com/fpw7mLcx

Por si sirve, también dejo el make.conf (una de las tantas variantes que intente)

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub http://gentoo.inode.at"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ARCH="x86-interix"

CHOST="i586-pc-interix6.1"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86-interix"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i586 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="ssl X -python_targets_python3_2 -python_targets_python3_3 -fortran"

FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox -userpriv -userfetch nostrip -collision-protect"

PORTDIR="/opt/gentoo/usr/portage"

ELIBC="Interix"

KERNEL="Interix"
```

Busque por otros lados solucionar cada problema puntualmente pero ninguno sirve, algunas son modificaciones del núcleo que obviamente no estoy en condiciones de poder hacerlo.

La idea de esto es crear un snapshot para exportarlo a otras máquinas con Win$, no usar cywin, y usar gentoo.

Se agradece cualquier idea!!!!

----------

## gringo

pues ni idea, nunca he jugado con prefix. 

Creo que lo mejor es que postees esto en la sección Gentoo on Alternative Architectures.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## natrix

Hola!!!

Estuve dando una vuelta en esa sección y en la sección instalación pero no tuve suerte.

Me da la impresión de que el prefix-interix está medio dejado. Por ejemplo instalar bash es medio complicado (por lo menos para mí) y el Makefile no alcanza, ademas, muchos errores son causados por cosas que dependen del núcleo. Lástima, podría haber sumado algunos adeptos, jajaja.

De paso comento, es interesante tener el Interix instalado con los coreutils. Se puede manejar el DOS con comandos Linux   :Rolling Eyes:   :Neutral:   :Neutral: 

----------

